# MacOS X : Got it running on PC finally



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

Well, after some trial & error & accidental deletation of many downloaded TV Shows, Zeeshan from this forum was able to run MacOS X 10.4.6 on his PC finally. Well....we will be disecting it soon compleately more then we disected Windows after his exams end.

This is just the begaining, MacOS X installed using the compatibility patch & since his PC only has onboard graphics he had to disable many things to get some speed, but now it is working quite speedy. Mac isn't that easy to use as Macboys say it to be. Enter key renames, to take a screenshot you have to press alt+shift+3 while the print screen key doesn't work & many other things. Lets see if it really is what the Mac users say it is.

In 30 mins,  I tried quicktime which hanged cos i draged & droped a video file in it. Well on 2nd try it worked. But still failed to play cos it was XVID.

One problem with HSF is that is journling type file system. Means if there is a electricity cut or system crash chances are that the file system or file will get curropt. Actully this happened with him just now as lights went out & his UPS power also went down in few minutes. I hope he won't need to reinstall MacOS again.

Finder, don't talk about it. This is simple rubish. Even nautilus was better.

You cannot uninstall those apps which are in the form name.app using the usual drag & drop method to trash. You will need a perl script, well...so much for ease of Software uninstallation.

One very genuine flaw of MacOS X is that we cannot resize a Windows from any angle just the south east corner

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/2387/52297434th9.th.jpg

White colour theme, he likes it but I am looking for some black color theme. Mac users if you know of any dark color theme let me know.

Aplications do not full screen. They just don't & Mac is full of palated UI which might be good for some users of Mac. I tried safari which is good in opening pages, but then i found he was on the 2 Mbps line , obviously pages open fast.

Just a few videos I made & a screenshot of his computer. He will be continuing this thread alongwith me to enlighten everyone how good or bad MacOS X is as said by some users.

You can download the introduction Video here

The geenie effect.


----------



## Ravirdv (May 2, 2007)

its really long time since i m using osx on my pc, but i still cant figure out how to install my nforce LAN :S  there a guide on insanely mac forums but that doesnt work for me

can u help me???

edit:
my config 
AMD 3000+
asus A8n vm csm
512 mb ddr
160 GB(xp) + 80 gb(ubuntu) + 10gb  (OS X)
 i m using realtek NIC for internet


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

sorry, we both are Mac noobs & nforce isn't officially supported so cahnces are it might never work. So flaw..

1) MacOS is good & stable cos it runs only on it's own hardware despite of that hardware being a PC.


----------



## Ravirdv (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> sorry, we both are Mac noobs & nforce isn't officially supported so cahnces are it might never work. So flaw..
> 
> 1) MacOS is good & stable cos it runs only on it's own hardware despite of that hardware being a PC.



its true coz even AMD cpus are not *Officially* supported i thought u might also be using nforce and might have same problem thats y i asked 

but for me OS X is speedy, stable, and it boots extremely fast just have to make nforce LAN working then i can throw my xtra NIC 

have to search some hackd drivers lolz


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

You are new around these parts. I have a simple, friendly advice for you. You have got the wrong person to discuss Mac OS X with (as I am sure you can judge from his first post... and the second and the ones he has posted before this in other threads - basically every single post he has ever pressed the 'Submit' button for on this forum).

You are looking for people like goobimama, mail2and and nepcker.

You've been using it for months so I am sure you know its pros and cons (if there are any) already. Just do yourself a favour and please check up whatever he says on Google before believing it. This simple excercise can prevent you from severe misdirection. 

And always do remember that if you run Mac OS X on a PC and are facing some problems, they are most probably due to your PC, not due to the operating system (because Mac OS X is not supposed to be run on normal PCs).


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> because Mac OS X is not supposed to be run on normal PCs.


 and not even on high end ones 

btw gx me too wanna try the OS X heard abt so much from every1 ... no pun intended arya ...  seriously wanna try it


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

The best way is to go to an Apple authorised reseller and see a demo. Doing it the illegal way is not the way to go. And you will certainly hold the operating system responsible for all the troubles you are bound to face.


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> and not even on high end ones


Yeah, OS X is supposed to run on *Macs*, not just any PCs of any configuration.


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2007)

Even i was thinkin to do this since long but didnt get the time??
@gx/zeeshan r u dual booting os x and xp or hav u installed only mac in the hdd??


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

@ arya i did that i have a new apple service centre near my house i did go thr but cudnt spend a lot of time thr coz i actually found the mac to be a little alien to me but never the less i have a portable version of mac OS 7 and tht i think is legal will give tht a try ... i think i can compare it to some version of windows


----------



## Sykora (May 2, 2007)

I've been thinking of doing this for time sometime as well. If Zeeshan can post how he did it, it'd be nice.


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2007)

well here are some installation guides... i think they are perfectly legal.... if not, the mods can remove the links...
*osx86project.org/
*wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_Guides


----------



## sivarap (May 2, 2007)

U stole the words from my mouth Sykora.


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

What the guides are describing is illegal. It is no better than mentioning a warez website.



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> @ arya i did that i have a new apple service centre near my house i did go thr but cudnt spend a lot of time thr coz i actually found the mac to be a little alien to me but never the less i have a portable version of mac OS 7 and tht i think is legal will give tht a try ... i think i can compare it to some version of windows


You don't even need to try it out. Let me tell you, it is absolutely crap. Even Mac OS 9 was horrible. Mac OS X is nothing similar to any other version of Mac OS that preceded it. It is based on an entirely different architecture. If you cannot try out Mac OS X, don;t try any at all. That's a friendly bit of advice.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 2, 2007)

well OSX is beatutiful no second thought in that , but it fells a bit diff , although i'm adjusting to it


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You don't even need to try it out. Let me tell you, it is absolutely crap. Even Mac OS 9 was horrible.


 well i kinda knew tht so havnt tried it as of yet 


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> If you cannot try out Mac OS X, don;t try any at all. That's a friendly bit of advice.


 in tht case my lunch is gonna be in tht guys new shop across the road


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 2, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Even i was thinkin to do this since long but didnt get the time??
> @gx/zeeshan r u dual booting os x and xp or hav u installed only mac in the hdd??


 well me doin dual boot with XP



			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of doing this for time sometime as well. If Zeeshan can post how he did it, it'd be nice.


 well it was quite a bit of a problem to get Mac OSX to boot up after installation .

now ,  here's how i did it 

1. Download Mac OSX 10.4.6 Tiger image in July 2006(Yes 2006 )
2. had been lying around with me when i decided to give it a try 
3. simply booted off da disk
4.installer took bout 15 mins to pop up
5.went to Utilities->Disk Utility to partition my hdd
6.Disk utility went bersek , it erased my whole hDD even though i clicked on a single partition n selected erase 
7. i recovered my partitions n then i thought let's try it again ;D
8. this time disk utility didn't delete my whole hdd(i did same thing , clicked on partition n selected erase) but it messed up my downloads partition  n i couldn't recover it this time , it was gone for sure , now had nothing to loose  (btw , xp partition was still intact)
9. installed by clickin next->next->next ( a la windows )
10. botted of hdd , didn't boot , checked n found out partition containing OSX was not marked as active , marked it as active 
11. tada , mac boots perfectly , every single peice of hardware is working perfectly (thanks to JAS for the Intel Patch n Drivers )


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2007)

k... not as adventurous as i had thot.... or as the guides said...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 2, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> and y r u using 10.4.6??? any reasons???



sure , coz i said i *Had dvd lying around which i downloaded in July 2006* , that's y it was version 10.4.6 ,  so installed it just to test drive


----------



## freebird (May 2, 2007)

^^^ 
Windows support task force here,am i right?


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 2, 2007)

i have tried Mac OS X 10.4.7 on VMWare.
it worked flawlessly once installed, though it took me 3 days to figure out how to install.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 2, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> k... not as adventurous as i had thot.... or as the guides said...



adventurous , i Actually installed it *11* times to get it working and most importantly i Lost 30 Gigs of Dragonball Z episodes , 32 GB of OC Episodes , 6 Gigs Of LOST Episodes , 10 Gigs Of movies , My Whole Program Files Folder , 150 Gig of music collection    , now that's quite a loss .



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> ^^^
> Windows support task force here,am i right?


ahh , all we were missing was a  Linux taskforce


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 2, 2007)

even i lost an entire partition of 30 gigs when trying to install natively.
i gave up after that.
but i still have that vmware image.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 2, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> even i lost an entire partition of 30 gigs when trying to install natively.
> i gave up after that.
> but i still have that vmware image.



i tried it on VMWare but couldn't get it to boot after install so had to do real install 

btw , Aryayush , how do i get the middle mouse button to work so that smotth scrolling works ?



			
				sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> even i lost an entire partition of 30 gigs when trying to install natively.
> i gave up after that.
> but i still have that vmware image.


 i lost total 210 GB of data , n dunno what the partitioner did the second time i couldn't recover a single file even after running recovery soft for whole night


----------



## kato (May 2, 2007)

Quite a remarkable feat I must say and sorry for your loss(my heartiest condolences.)


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

wud be it safer to create a partiton before running the install


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> wud be it safer to create a partiton before running the install



yes, but i didnt understand what partition it is erasing.
i created an empty 30 gb partition, but it deleted some other partition.
dont know why.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

@Freebird



The problem with MacOS X is that it expects you to either have a compleately new unformated harddisk or an existing HFS partition. If you have a harddisk with FAT32 partitions etc i will remove it cos it is looking for a proper Macish HD.

A better way is to boot using Linux live CD & make a 10 GB HFS Partition for MacOS X. Now boot from the MacOS X DVD & installin this this 10 GB Partition. Also make a FAT32 partition so that you can share files among Windows & Mac in dual boot cos Mac doesn't support writing to NTFS Partition.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 2, 2007)

Tell me the difference between Mac OS X Leopard Sneak Peek and Mac OS X Tiger. Also can I run Mac OS X on my computer? If yes then which Mac OS X better for me? My PC config is as follows:
1 GB RAM
1.8 GHz Intel P4
VIA motherboard (very old)
32 MB onboard 3D accelerated video memory (does not support pixel shedder)
DVD+-RW
40 GB HDD (15 GB-15 GB-10 GB partitions)


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

You got a Via chipset. I advise not to install it. If you do want to then google is your best friend.


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2007)

^^ leopard hasnt yet released.. They r just givin a demo of its features.. Thats the sneekpeek.. The latest version is os x 10.4.9 tiger.. 
@mav3 either create a hfs partition or leave unallocated space..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> You have got the wrong person to discuss Mac OS X


Right, you are the one waiting for some Apple representative to look in this forum & give you a job in Apple service centre as "Mac Genius", with no hardware knowledge or how computers work . When did you and andy started working on Mac ? After 2005 I guess. When did I started using it? PowerPC G3 + MacOS X 10.2 days.  



> You are looking for people like goobimama, mail2and and nepcker.


Where were you along with nepcker & andy when Ilugd asked help regarding his Pro synthesiser for Music creation not working in Mac? As far as I know none of the mac users replied in that thread which itself says how limited & Mac-centric there knowledge is.

  I do not consider goobi as a macboy, he is indeed....but not this extreme . Anyway I don't want to make this thread also one of those threads so arya plz do not post anything fanboyish in this thread. We are not runing MacOS on Apple hardware so your assistence is hardly not required in this thread. Plz post only when it makes sence & do not show off.


----------



## FatBeing (May 3, 2007)

Installing OS X on anything but a Mac is against the EULA and hence illegal, even if you prove that you actually purchased your copy.

If you're having problems with your PC-installs of OSX, this is not the place you go to for support.

Thread closed.


----------

